# Old school pile pics...



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Just because I thought it would be fun...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember seeing that one. Didn't those guys get busted?
I guess I should have mentioned all the ducks in the pictures were taken legally. My bad for not saying that before.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Great Pics!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I usually hunt alone, but these 2 are from a few years ago. My only pile pictures. The rest just have 7 ducks in them.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Here is some I have.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

------------


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

duckilla said:


> Here is some I have.


Hen killer!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I usually hunt alone, but these 2 are from a few years ago. My only pile pictures. The rest just have 7 ducks in them.


I usually hunt alone too junior. Most piles I come across are more this style of pile. Makes for good honker hunting too.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

You know.... About 10 seconds after posting that title I had a feeling there'd be a post like that! Haha lol


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

A few short of a pile....


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I have never much cared for hunting solo. Just not my bag. I have always enjoyed group hunts, especially when your with a bunch of good guys.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I absolutely hate hunting solo. But when my brother got married and a friend lost privileges for 3 seasons, I've been stuck going at it alone.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Now THAT is a diver limit Kev, pretty much the best you could do in my opinion! Is that a scull boat in the pic in the post above that has one of your motors in it?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Upside down canoe.....

Not my motor either, in the picture. I put one of mine on that boat a year later.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How 'bout 14 ducks tossed all over the place?



.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kev said:


> I remember seeing that one. Didn't those guys get busted?
> I guess I should have mentioned all the ducks in the pictures were taken legally. My bad for not saying that before.


Yeah they were busted after someone who saw that picture they were texting around reported them, they were from Tennessee, they killed over a hundred birds. Smh


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Not old school, put a pretty good pile:


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Impressive! Canada trip I presume? Still something I'm needing to do!!

This was the day I called "0-0-7"



Alaskan pile


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, Canada. The possession limit was raised to 24 a few years ago. I'm not sure if the entire 48 birds are in the photo, but it's close. We had ~400# of dressed goose in my Expedition for the trip home. I think our average bird was 10#. One of the big ones went 11.2# dressed, so live weight had to be close to 14#. My wife gives me crap for every goose I kill locally.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

My buddy Chad with one of the heaviest loads of Mallards I ever had to pull out of the marsh in my sled. Some of those greenheads where Tanks!!


----------



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

Hardly do I ever post on the forum but I like this thread because it got me looking at some of my ole pile pics. Thought I would share.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

silencer said:


> Hardly do I ever post on the forum but I like this thread because it got me looking at some of my ole pile pics. Thought I would share.


You should post more! Those are great pics!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

are those snows shot in ut:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Lol


I would say that's an illegal haul and they "shot a wood duck roost". I've known of people who "shot a wood duck roost" and got caught. Major fine, loss of gear and loss of hunting privileges for 5 years.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive got a few "piles", not a ton, but here are a few. 





These were some fun days. I havent had one like these for a while. Cant wait for the next one.


----------

